# Goodbye, Slash



## karate0kat (Jul 23, 2010)

My parents cat Slash died an hour ago. We've had her since...1994? Ish? She was pushing 18 or so and was diagnosed with diabetes last month.

My mom called to tell me, and right after she said it my cat, Vala, crawled out of her carried, where she sleeps, and crawled on my lap. She then proceeded to pat the tear off my cheek with her paw.

Anyway, I can't say that Slash was the ideal kitty for a house full of children. She wasn't overtly mean, but she was more a mouser than a lap kitty. She had her certain people (my mom) and she didn't really want anyone else. But she mellowed a bit when she got older, and about 5 years ago she started voluntarily getting within 5 feet of other people. By this last Christmas she would let me pet her while she napped on the couch. She even purred a bit. 

It wasn't unexpected, she's been ailing for awhile. But it's still been hard on my mom. They're getting to an age where they're not going to get anymore pets because they can't guarantee they'll be able to keep taking care of them.


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

It's sad to see a pet pass.. it really is. I've definitely had my fair share of them.
I'm sorry, but things will start to look up soon, and you'll always be happy to know that Slash is with the other kitties to play with her ♥


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I am sure that my Mena will look after her.

We share our pain together. atback


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sorry for your parent's and your loss of Slash. atback Sweet Vala...sounds like she knows right where you need her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Slash and I'm sure it must be hard on your Mom since Slash was with her for so long. 

I'm sure your Mom is not yet ready to adopt another cat right away. But, if she would like to adopt again in time, and is worried about not being around to look after the cat, she might consider adopting an older/senior cat. It would be company for her and it would provide a home for a senior cat who often don't receive homes.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.. HUGS


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

